# Bathroom Vanity



## jaosnh (Mar 18, 2012)

Renovating our bathroom and decided to build a vanity and storage cabinet, just finished the vanity so thought I'd post some pics.

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nicely done. Make sure you post pictures when it is installed. Great work.


----------



## Richins (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks Nice!!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice...What is the door panel made of?


----------



## jaosnh (Mar 18, 2012)

burkhome said:


> Very nice...What is the door panel made of?


Went to a glass shop and got a piece of frosted glass cut.......Frame is Poplar

Sent from my iPad 2 using Wood Forum


----------



## Grance (May 4, 2012)

Look nice.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice...A little light inside might be nice to show off the glass.


----------



## jaosnh (Mar 18, 2012)

burkhome said:


> Nice...A little light inside might be nice to show off the glass.


Good idea!! I was thinking about putting a LED lighting strip in there, but I don't wanna pimp my vanity out 

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

jaosnh said:


> good idea!! I was thinking about putting a led lighting strip in there, but i don't wanna pimp my vanity out
> 
> sent from my iphone 4s using wood forum


 go ahead...pimp it out


----------



## jaosnh (Mar 18, 2012)

Still haven't gutted the bathroom or installed anything yet, been working on the linen cabinet to go with the vanity. Simple birch frame and poplar for the face frame and doors.









Still need to finish the doors for the top section










Loving how the stain came out to match the vanity.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That came out real nice...looks good. Like to see the vanity when done.









 







.


----------

